# Milk Crate



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

My yak came in from REI and I want to get a crate in as my first project.

How do you guys make sure the crate does not move or stay put? 

Also, how do you attach pvc to the crate for rod holders? 

Thanks!


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

I use two bungees to hold the crate down in my Prowler. Each boat requires its own system. I attach the PVC rod holders with Zip-ties. Half the fun is figuring it out.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

What yak do you have, if it is a wildy Tarpon, you can use the bungies already there.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I have a T120. 

I read somewhere you can use the bungee already in tarpons too... cool... 

Gonna get me a crate, some pvc and some black spray paint and get to work. I'll post some pics when I'm done.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Salvation Army thrift store on VB Blvd had a bunch of crates there today foy $1, beats full price.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)




----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

I used these rod holders from BPS.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=4759&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults 

It would be cheaper to just buy a piece of pvc pipe and cut your own.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

You may also want to increase the amount of tie-downs from the crate to the Yak. A couple things I learned from the stories that Al and Chad told of the roll-overs they took on the E.S last weekend was that you need to really secure your stuff to the Yak as if you were planning on rolling it...just in case. Also lighten up on the so-called necessary stuff you take with you in case it is lost.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishingrod, thanks for the pics... great example to work off from. 

jay b, you are right... only take what you need... and tie everything down as if you gonna flip it.


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)




----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

just traded in my t100 for a 120 the other day and the milkcrate i had in the 100 barely doesnt fit in the 120 (go figure  ). i reckon the dollar general crate i had wasnt "standard milk crate size" so i had to head over to dairy queen and get hooked up w/ a pretty new black crate. i just slide it in between the bungees and it stays fine, but i also dont use the crate for trolling.

ryan


1st day on the water..


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

ryan, nice pretty T120. You thinking about setting up a trolling outfit on the yak? I'm somewhat hesitant to drill holes in mine. Thinking about angled scotty flush mount for trolling...

anyone recommend what type of rod holder for trolling?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey ryan,

I just noticed the cooler behind the milk crate, how do you reach that far when in the water? Or do you beach yourself and grab things out of there?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i can turn around and reach over the crate to get stuff out of the cooler. it takes a little bit of effort and stretching but it works for me. i really dont do a whole lot of trolling, but sometimes i'll pull a crank bait or whatever behind me when moving from spot to spot. i turn the scotty holder to the side and it works fine, that way you dont have to turn around to keep an eye on the rod. i think that if i were to get serious about trolling, i would get the bar for the scotty mount that holds 3 different accessories and put a rod holder on each end and troll 2 rods that way. just an idea.

ryan


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

I also prefer trolling using the rod holder up front. I like the Ram Rod Tube rod holder upfront better than the Scotty rod holders.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

heres my crate 
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/vbsur...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos

hey al geuss what?

no lost gear j/k :--| :--|


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

uncdub13 said:


> i really dont do a whole lot of trolling, but sometimes i'll pull a crank bait or whatever behind me when moving from spot to spot.
> ryan


I love trolling. I'm almost always trolling when I paddling somewhere. I kept getting hung up a lot until I learned to use a small cork bobber (with a snap swivel) at the end of my line, then a 2 foot flourucarbon leader to the lure. Even if you stop and the lure sinks to the bottom, as soon as you start moving again, the cork gives enough flotation to lift the lure and keeps you from getting snagged. I've caught a lot of fish that way and they seemed like a "bonus" since I really wasn't fishing. And no matter what kind of rod holder I use, my rod is leashed to an attach point on the yak while trolling.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

ryan, neat idea... its also nice to keep the trolling rod in front of you so you can keep an eye on it. 

reelrebel, that is one sweet setup you got there. You gotta give us detailed instruction on how to build it.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

reelrebel18 said:


> heres my crate
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/vbsur...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos
> 
> hey al geuss what?
> ...





fight a biggun on tha shoals of Fisherman's Island...I gaurantee you'll crap yer pants and wanna call yer mommy.....when ya get dunked in a BPS King Fisher.....and yer a newbie...but tha fish on yer line seems more important than yer life....yer gonna sacrafice gear..

I'm deffinitely gonna be a lot more smarter next time...
Heck...I just bought a new used Tarpon 140....so lost tackle????...it can be replaced....landin a nice fish on a yak while yer gettin whacked by waves and ya have the balls ta land it.....priceless....Customize yer fishin crates...make em functional...but if Mother Ocean what's hers....she's gonna take it

I am not glorifing riskin yer life fer a fish of a lifetime...but landin that red on tha shoals,on a yak....has ta been the hardest thing I've ever done on tha water....

"What doesn't kill ya...will only make ya stronger"....Thanxs Ric,Chad and GDB!!!!


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

yeah gotta give ya props al hopefully ya like ur new boat  

the crate it self is simple 
the top is the bottom from another and i used piano hinge and rivets to secure it on the back and bent some metal to make dividers for tackle boxes then added a plier holder and a ro holder plus a light and voila


----------

